
Humble Book Bundle: Cybersecurity 2.0 by Wiley - hourislate
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cybersecurity-wiley-books?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_2_layout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_3
======
tazard
I really wish they stopped including books from previous bundles. I have
already bought several bundles that I already owned half the books, and here's
another. I get that they want to make books from previous sales available, but
maybe they could have a "revisited" bundle, and a new bundle.

